
Building an Immersive Game with A-Frame and Low Poly Models - lainon
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/03/immersive-aframe-low-poly/
======
joshmarinacci
I'm the original author. I'm happy to answer any questions.

~~~
bringtheaction
I was wondering if it’s possible to use A-frame without the HTML stuff so to
speak. Can I sort of just hand meshes and a camera position directly to
A-frame? I am writing a video game currently in “fake” 3D with JS and Canvas
and once I have the gameplay mechanics down I intend to rewrite it with WebGL
and I was wondering if A-frame could then give me the ability to let people
experience my game in VR.

~~~
danbolt
I'm not 100% sure, but looking at the documentation, you can manually
use/tweak the three.js objects underneath A-Frame. [1]

They seem to discourage it though, or, it seems like they'd rather you use the
markup implementation.

[1] [https://aframe.io/docs/0.8.0/introduction/javascript-
events-...](https://aframe.io/docs/0.8.0/introduction/javascript-events-dom-
apis.html#retrieving-position-and-scale)

~~~
ngokevin
Actually, on the contrary, we prefer A-Frame be used as a framework over
three.js, and not trying to abstract it. It's sort of a way to
organize/encapsulate three.js code as a declarative ECS framework.

------
kalkut
A-Frame is incredible, it is both powerful and flexible thanks to its
component system. You can start a simple project and as complexity goes up you
can quite easily put React or Vue in the equation since it is all HTML.

React + A-Frame is my favorite game/3D programming experience and thanks to
A-Frame we will see many 3D web apps. Last year I prototyped a
Facebook/Youtube browser with it and right now I am working on something
bigger with those tools and I absolutely do not feel limited by them.

If you are interested by the idea of a 3D web you should definitely try
A-Frame !

------
stcredzero
We software people roll our eyes at marketing's appropriation of our
terminology. I wonder if builders and engineers roll their eyes at ours? (jk.
The A in A-Frame has a different root.)

~~~
King-Aaron
They do, however one of the funnier responses is from my brother in the
military when I talk about 'deployments'..

~~~
nasredin
The entire population of California is rolling their eyes when a developer
uses "roll your own".

And don't get me started on _actual_ developers and engineers.

------
ngokevin
Nice article Josh! I'm one of the co-creators and current maintainers of
A-Frame. Let me know if you have questions as well!

We're currently part of the YC batch as Supermedium, we built an entire VR
browser using A-Frame.
[http://store.steampowered.com/app/803010/Supermedium/](http://store.steampowered.com/app/803010/Supermedium/)

